# For Sale - Contents of my 30g



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to convert my 30g to SW so need to clear out contents. Everything must go as a package.
Livestock - 5 orange platies, 1 nice red betta, 4 or 5 neons, 4 or 5 head and tail lights, 3 Indian Algae Eaters.
Plants - Lots inc some Java Fern on a piece of wood and all sorts of other bits and bobs, hope you're better at identifying from the pic's. Some long crypt's, hairgrass, tall grass, all sorts in there.
There's also some nice rocks and a couple of spare pieces of driftwood.
Substrate is Flora Depot http://www.pethabitat.com/aquaplnt.htm mixed with some bigger pieces of lava type stuff I bought at Menagerie.
Nearly new small bottle of Seachem Flourish, ditto Flourish Tabs.
If you're looking to set up a new tank this is the perfect foundation, tank it all for $50.
Send me a pm if interested.
JG


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats an awfully nice aquascape to wreck man... 

It looks like a miniature jungle canopy- the effect is insanely good... You sure you wanna just rip that up??


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Appreciate the comment, it does look cool actually, the underside of the "canopy" is this thick network of stems and roots and the fish spend all day rootling about in there....hmmm maybe you're right, with a bit of a spruce and some new fish.....


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

50$...

I suggest you keep it.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

But it's the sharp looking Oceanic cube I want to convert to SW, I guess I could buy another tank.....
Still if anyone's interested lmk.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Buy another tank!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its just too nice and well established man... I dont think anyone wants you to gut it...

Just get some more colorful fish or fill out the bottom or something. 

You can always afford another tank if your pockets are deep enough to do anything reef


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Drop in some dwarf cichlids.

Maybe some rams or something.


----------



## distrbd (May 16, 2006)

Look at it this way ,if later on you get tired of your SW tank or the cost of the upkeep,you can always look at your FW tank and be glad that you didn't gut it out.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya dude I think there's just a lot of cool fish you may be unaware of that would look friggin awesome in there...

Do you frequent Menagerie??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehehe... I hope you are not mad at us Jim ^^


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Not at all and you may have been the inspiration I need to stick with it. I'll give it a tidy up and add some new and interesting fish (courtesy of Harold) and see where it takes me. As with the world in general I'm a big fan of a peaceful tank so was wondering what I could put in there that would be funky, clourful, interesting, not bug the arse out of the current residents?
There's lots of hiding places so would a couple of kribs be okay. What I'd quite like is something that might breed as so far, in three years of fishkeeping, I've managed two real babies and no fish babies.

JG

As they say on "Extreme Makeover, Home Edition"....."Move this thread!" or something like that, thanks Mod'.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Personally I'd lose the hornwort. It loses the effect for me.

Then I'd remove everything on the ground and replace with a Riccia lawn for an even surface and grow pennywort out through it~ this may require more light dont know what you have...










Which both provides a visual ramp up to the canopy and adds an alice in wonderland outlandish cool feel to the tank.

As per the background, I like the bamboo shoots... but we need to think more in fact of something that's just 'the background' and doesn't yank your eyes away from the canopy and the bottom. That's going to take some thinkin'... maybe something very soft on the eye like cabomba.

Im glad you decided to keep it 

Fauna wise I don't know what your parameters are. You might not have the right conditions for most shrimp... I melted my amanos with my soft acidic water 

I dont know what to suggest because I dont know what you like. I think that bettas are rather boring unattractive fish. Some people think they're the most beautiful fish in the world... etc... so you'll have to give more info there.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

All moved for you  Rename it as a log if you like ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

K so I've been looking at your tank and thinking and I've come up with a sort of hap hazzardly list of fish you might want to consider.

This assumes you have a pH of around 5.5-6.4- and a hardness under six... some of these guys are kinda fragile...










I'm going to suggest checkerboards over Apistos because you wouldn't see the Apistos much and they don't move around a whole lot. I don't feel Apistos jive with the 'vibe' i get from your tank.


















A couple of wild morph honey gouramis

.. What do you have in there right now?


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been looking for wild form honey gourami's for some time myself. Seen them around anywhere lately?

I like this tank myself jimbogregs, maybe just change it up a little to keep your interest. Something red plant-wise would be nice to add some contrast.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

66 north said:


> I've been looking for wild form honey gourami's for some time myself. Seen them around anywhere lately?
> 
> I like this tank myself jimbogregs, maybe just change it up a little to keep your interest. Something red plant-wise would be nice to add some contrast.


PJs at Yorkdale used to carry every Honey Gourami imagineable from the brown to the red to the yellow to the wild, but I havent been in about eight months.

Menagerie can get them for you if you can wait. I'd check PJ's. I don't know about calling to ask- most of the people that work there are too stupid to give you a proper answer.

Failing PJ's though just ask Menagerie. Harold can get them for you. He's been really great with that lately I've found. You have to wait obviously but, I mean, aquariums are all about waiting 

I disagree about adding a red plant. I believe it will ruin the effect. I think any color in this tank should come from the fish

Another nice dwarf gourami is Colisa fasciata








Ive only seen it for sale once- AMAZING behaviour. Jus trippy. Its huge though it gets as big as a threespot









Jae barb. Super cool... hard to find.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

So I've trimmed a bunch of plants but hopfully noy ruined effect, will post pics tomorrow. Some of those gouramis look awesome. pablo, nice advice, appreciate it.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No problem look forward to seeing the trimmed plants


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You ditched us  wheres the pics


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry, will post some tonight, keep 'em peeled.

JG


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

LIAR!!!!!


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I know, I know, sorry about that it's just I've been backwards and forwards on what to do with the tank and I'm checking out my options, my wife and babies are going back to the UK for two and a half weeks so will decide what to do while they are away. Question is whether I go for another tank or convert this to SW.

JG


----------

